# New SureFire P2X Fury with Intellibeam



## 880arm (May 27, 2015)

I was browsing around the SureFire website and noticed they had added the new P2X Fury with Intellibeam (Link).

I saw a couple of these at SHOT Show and they are pretty slick. Basically there are able to measure the amount of light being reflected back and can drop output accordingly to reduce glare to the user. In the samples I saw, this was accomplished via a small tube that stuck through the reflector and reached out to the lens.





During a media demo the SureFire rep turned the light on and walked toward a wall about 15 feet away. Even though he approached within a few inches of the wall, the beam reflected off the wall remained constant. This feature is not unique but it's the smoothest version I have observed so far. Constant output is also available for times the dimming feature is not needed or desired.


----------



## 880arm (May 27, 2015)

You can see Andrew from SureFire talk about the P2X w/ Intellibeam at the 7:30 mark in my video from SHOT Show. Although he shows how it works, what is shown in the video really doesn't do it justice.
​


----------



## cland72 (May 28, 2015)

Hey, the knurling is back!

edited: here's the youtube link that starts right when he talks about the Fury IB.

https://youtu.be/dLBumf_m8gg?t=7m31s


----------



## 880arm (May 28, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Hey, the knurling is back!



Yes it is! Thanks for the revised link. I meant to do that last night but it was past my bedtime and I messed it up :tired:


----------



## Str8stroke (May 28, 2015)

cland72, yes Knurling is back. Albeit a small amount of it. Looks like the same that was on the Peacekeeper. I must admit, I really like the Peacekeeper. I am surprised we don't see more talk about it. Overall, it is a great light. I picked one up off the bay for less than $100, the fellow sold it cheap because he said, "None of his friends had a charger for this special battery". LOL Bless his little heart!

Intellibeam...interesting.... But haven't we seen this somewhere before?? Nitecore SENS Series?? Wonder how this will play out in courts, assuming Nitecore was first & patented their technology?? Its possible we could be some patent role reversal here? 

In the end, it is good to see SF changing things up. Hope its not a gimmicky feature. I could see this being rather useful. 

It solves my issue with using the Peacekeeper around the house. Not having a way to turn it on in low is a bummer. When you just want to use it for a close up task you have to cycle through the eye blazing high mode. 

Thanks 880arm.


----------



## 880arm (May 28, 2015)

I have a LED Lenser headlamp that functions similarly and I think I've seen another brand of headlamp that does the same thing (Princeton Tech maybe?). The difference between this and the LED Lenser is the number of levels. Where my headlamp has 3 or 4 distinct output levels, the sample of the Fury Intellibeam had something like 127 or 255. The net effect was the perceived brightness pretty much remained constant as it came closer to another object. I look forward to trying one of these in the real world.

I think the Nitecore you mentioned varied output based upon angle rather than reflected light.


----------



## Random Dan (May 28, 2015)

The Petzl Nao headlamp uses a similar technology.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 10, 2015)

Just saw this on Surefire's website today and immediately did a search to see if anyone posted about it here.

My opinion? On first look it looks gimmicky, but when I thought about it further, this really made sense. I like my current Fury, but there are times where I felt the 15 lumens is too low and 500 lumens too high. If this new Intellibeam technology really works, it's gonna solve the problem I faced with the Fury. Keen to see how this will progress!

I don't think this light infringes Nitecore's design. Nitecore's SENS technology uses motion based sensor to sense the angle of the light. Point down and it goes low, point up and it goes high. Not sure if they made further changes to the technology but at least that was what I last gathered. Kind of silly if you ask me because someone might be standing on the edge of a cliff and shining downwards only to have the light cut output on its own.

For this new Fury, it made sense. Just like using a camera's photometric sensor, it tells the Fury if there is too much light reflected back and the Fury's onboard chip will adjust the output accordingly. I am guessing that for this to work, the processor built into the Fury must be working non-stop to keep gathering light reflectance info. Would this consume more power? Will it work seamlessly? Will it always be getting the output just right, or will it cause the light to behave erratically? That is what I want to know. As someone pointed out, it is a pity that the user have no option of selecting for low output. Would be nice if there is a way to select for low output, maybe through a side switch so the user will not have to depend on the tail switch alone and thus having to cycle through it 3 times just to get to high, or maybe tail switch controls low and high and the side switch for the Intellibeam output? Just my thought.


----------



## k3751 (Jun 10, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> cland72,
> 
> In the end, it is good to see SF changing things up. Hope its not a gimmicky feature. I could see this being rather useful.



+1 on this. I traded out my Fury as my secondary duty light for my Z2 with an M61 b/c I found the Fury too bright for indoors, close up work. If anyone's curious, my primary light is a Hound Dog. Hound Dog for outside, Z2 (formerly Fury) for inside.


----------



## R.W.D. (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree with saying the 15 500 sucks on my p2x but I'll tell you what on my p3x's its ridiculous.. You better hope you don't bump into high while using it up close because its a flashbang without a bang and it will punch your freaking retnas hard xD I have a petzel nao and I like the feature and i ve wanted a regular flashlight that worked this way so I might have to get one and see how it is.


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought this light today, I'll see if the IB function works correctly.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 17, 2015)

DAN92 said:


> I bought this light today, I'll see if the IB function works correctly.



Nice! I'll be interested to read your impressions of it. In SF's video, it looks pretty neat.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 18, 2015)

DAN92 said:


> I bought this light today, I'll see if the IB function works correctly.


Cool! Would love to hear your opinions of it.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 18, 2015)

That is a really cool feature but I just can't buy one until the green tint is changed and I guess it will stay the same as long as Surefire uses the XM-L in the Fury. I've owned two and both had tint I did not like and I've searched local stores when they would let me open the box and check the tint, no luck.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 18, 2015)

jhc37013 said:


> That is a really cool feature but I just can't buy one until the green tint is changed and I guess it will stay the same as long as Surefire uses the XM-L in the Fury. I've owned two and both had tint I did not like and I've searched local stores when they would let me open the box and check the tint, no luck.


You have to be really lucky I guess. Mine was real white whereas two other pieces which I purchased on behalf of my friends had greenish tint.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 20, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Hey, the knurling is back!
> 
> edited: here's the youtube link that starts right when he talks about the Fury IB.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dLBumf_m8gg?t=7m31s



oooh good eye on the knurling, i didn't notice that till you said it


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jun 20, 2015)

Where are these at and price? I only see one on flea bay.


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 20, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> For this new Fury, it made sense. Just like using a camera's photometric sensor, it tells the Fury if there is too much light reflected back and the Fury's onboard chip will adjust the output accordingly. I am guessing that for this to work, the processor built into the Fury must be working non-stop to keep gathering light reflectance info. Would this consume more power? Will it work seamlessly?




I think it would be very little power usage. My guess is that it is more of a passive effect. The light on the photo sensor, would generate a small current, that would be fed back to the driver. I think it wouldn't use significantly more power than continuously turning a magnetic ring on a light, but I could be wrong. 

The thing that concerns me, is that the tube for the sensor comes out of the reflector, and sits behind the glass. This will limit the use of a diffuser because the diffuser will scatter light back into the sensor, and lower the output. Also, if your lens gets really dirty, will it block the sensor and ramp the power right up? What about if your light is on and you put it bezel down on a hard surface, it will lower the output due to back scattering of light. What if you put it down on a soft surface, or something that may block the sensor, it could go full power. 


Its a great idea otherwise, but I would have liked the sensor not in the reflector, maybe as a separate part of the bezel


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 21, 2015)

tolkaze said:


> I think it would be very little power usage. My guess is that it is more of a passive effect. The light on the photo sensor, would generate a small current, that would be fed back to the driver. I think it wouldn't use significantly more power than continuously turning a magnetic ring on a light, but I could be wrong.
> 
> The thing that concerns me, is that the tube for the sensor comes out of the reflector, and sits behind the glass. This will limit the use of a diffuser because the diffuser will scatter light back into the sensor, and lower the output. Also, if your lens gets really dirty, will it block the sensor and ramp the power right up? What about if your light is on and you put it bezel down on a hard surface, it will lower the output due to back scattering of light. What if you put it down on a soft surface, or something that may block the sensor, it could go full power.
> 
> ...


I am sure this is very much an experimental technology that Surefire is coming up with. We probably won't know what issues the users will face until some time of ownership. Your concerns are legit and that is something worth noting. Maybe Surefire did not intend for this light to be put in a rough or combat type situation?


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 24, 2015)

I was on the Bay and saw a few sold. I don't suppose some of the buyers are from here? Any views and thoughts?

880arms, will you by any chance be doing a review of it?


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Today I received my Surefire P2X Fury IntelliBeam, after several tries, the automatic adjustment system of the brightness works correctly.







For info', the tint is greenish.


----------



## more_vampires (Jun 25, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Maybe Surefire did not intend for this light to be put in a rough or combat type situation?



...so if you shine a bright light at the intellibeam, does it go low? Not sure that's a good idea for a military light.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 25, 2015)

DAN92 said:


> Today I received my Surefire P2X Fury IntelliBeam, after several tries, the automatic adjustment system of the brightness works correctly.
> 
> For info', the tint is greenish.



What do you mean by "after several tries"?


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 25, 2015)

cland72 said:


> What do you mean by "after several tries"?


Sorry for the confusion, the functioning is correct after having "tested" several times.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Dan, could you confirm something that has been in my mind? Let's say you are in a dark room and you shine the light on the floor just in front of you. Does the light go direct to high output? Does it only take something very near to the light to bring down the output?


----------



## dc38 (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eactive-adjustment-on-a-flashlight&highlight=

Crazy, isnt it? Everything from 2009 to 2012 that was discussed has come into fruition lol.


----------



## DAN92 (Jun 26, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Hi Dan, could you confirm something that has been in my mind? Let's say you are in a dark room and you shine the light on the floor just in front of you. Does the light go direct to high output? Does it only take something very near to the light to bring down the output?


The brightness increase or decrease depending on the distance.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 26, 2015)

jhc37013 said:


> That is a really cool feature but I just can't buy one until the green tint is changed and I guess it will stay the same as long as Surefire uses the XM-L in the Fury. I've owned two and both had tint I did not like and I've searched local stores when they would let me open the box and check the tint, no luck.




I concur with this statement. I guess you could try to dedome the LED? Anyone tried this on a Fury? 

I like the Intellibeam idea. It has its uses and potential users. I see no way to mod it, no way to upgrade lens, no way to add a diffuser with out messing up the system. I also like to use my lights pointed at a gallon of water when camping for mood lighting. I am guessing it would throw the photo sensor off and default on low? So, I see some positives and negatives.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 26, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I concur with this statement. I guess you could try to dedome the LED? Anyone tried this on a Fury?
> 
> Me, here's the link with pix.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397514-P2X-Direct-Drive-Dedome-Mod
> P


----------



## cland72 (Jun 26, 2015)

DAN92 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the functioning is correct after having "tested" several times.



Haha, no worries. The way I read it, it sounded like you had to mess with the light to get it to work correctly. Thanks for clarifying. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 26, 2015)

OH YES.


----------



## teak (Jul 11, 2015)

I received my intellibeam today and I spent some time with it tonight. First off. I notice a slight flicker when it's a foot away from an object. Doesn't do it a few inches or at distance. Anywhere from a foot to 3 foot. Kind of like how some people can notice certain frequencies of pwm. I can't imagine that is it or a connection. Either way it's annoying as hell. 2nd. It stays full output most of the time. Only getting lower when very close to objects. Essentially acts like a single mode light. There would be no walking around your dark house in the lowest setting. Full 600 lumens across a 10 foot room. The intellibeam acts much different then I expected. Not sure I'm impressed with how it works as of right now. Ofcourse there is the possibility that my particular light is defective. Can anyone else chime in with their experiences?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 12, 2015)

teak said:


> I received my intellibeam today and I spent some time with it tonight. First off. I notice a slight flicker when it's a foot away from an object. Doesn't do it a few inches or at distance. Anywhere from a foot to 3 foot. Kind of like how some people can notice certain frequencies of pwm. I can't imagine that is it or a connection. Either way it's annoying as hell. 2nd. *It stays full output most of the time. Only getting lower when very close to objects. Essentially acts like a single mode light. There would be no walking around your dark house in the lowest setting. Full 600 lumens across a 10 foot room.* The intellibeam acts much different then I expected. Not sure I'm impressed with how it works as of right now. Ofcourse there is the possibility that my particular light is defective. Can anyone else chime in with their experiences?


This is exactly my suspicion with how the beam would work based on what I have seen from the video by Surefire. That is the reason why my interest for it died off. I wouldn't want it to come on in max output if I am just shining it on the ground in front of me. I don't see how this light could be efficient in battery consumption if it's going to be on max output all the time. I think the normal 15/600 lumen Fury would be more practical a light for me.


----------



## teak (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes. When I was walking around my property I would hold the beam just in front of me and it stayed in full output. You would think it would be in lower mode, say 80 lumen and then when you raise the light up it should go into full output. Also. Yes I agree on the runtime. It will go through batteries like crazy. It only goes into low mode when your really close, like reading a map. Etc. If your in a dark room and you turn it on at the floor it comes on in the low setting then ramps up to full output. Or atleast really close to full output. Lastly. Shinning it into a mirror dies cause it to dim. Windows and white walls however do not cause it to dim. I'm going to contact surefire about the flicker in low mode when it's a foot or so away from an object. As stated before mine may be defective. It would be the first surefire that I have received brand new that was but anything is possible.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I hope Surefire could resolve the issue with the flicker. I guess we will see if anyon else has the same to report.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Jul 12, 2015)

I ordered one from Optics Planet for $164.88 shipped. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 12, 2015)

Intellibeam seems even trickier than getting QTC to work. May require fiddling. Not sure it is good to go for CQB.

Still not sure I like your light going on low mode for someone shining you with something bright.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 12, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Intellibeam seems even trickier than getting QTC to work. May require fiddling. Not sure it is good to go for CQB.
> 
> Still not sure I like your light going on low mode for someone shining you with something bright.


I doubt Surefire's intend is to produce a CQB light out of this but you could if you want to. All you need do is give it a double tap on the switch and you will be on max. At least this how my Fury works.


----------



## teak (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes I would like to know if mine is just a lemon or if this is how all of them are. I like that the knurling is back and it feels good in the hand. As for a cqb light. It could fill that role if needed beings it stays on high anyway. It would take the same amount of light or brighter to cause it to dim. Fury tactical would suit that role the best though. If it only had the knurling as well.


----------



## BloodCleanSoul (Jul 12, 2015)

teak said:


> Yes I would like to know if mine is just a lemon or if this is how all of them are. I like that the knurling is back and it feels good in the hand. As for a cqb light. It could fill that role if needed beings it stays on high anyway. It would take the same amount of light or brighter to cause it to dim. Fury tactical would suit that role the best though. If it only had the knurling as well.



The newest models shipping from SF have the same body as this model... They updated the body and added knurling. Check out the official Fury thread for pictures!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 12, 2015)

doesnt the intellibeam sensor in the reflector cause artifacts in the beam? From what Ive been reading in this thread this light needs a lot of kinks worked out


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

There is nothing intelligent about this light. If it is intelligent it should be able to calculate the correct amount of output so as not to blind the user when shining up close, say on the ground just a few feet in front of you. What I am gathering here is that this light will only reduce output when it is very near to the object that it is shining on, like reading a map or issuing a ticket. I hope Surefire could improve on this because not all the time we want full on output. What difference is it to getting a single mode Fury then? And to think that they are pricing it $74 higher than the Fury dual output just for adding a photometric sensor in there is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## teak (Jul 13, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> doesnt the intellibeam sensor in the reflector cause artifacts in the beam? From what Ive been reading in this thread this light needs a lot of kinks worked out



Yes there is a slight object in the outside spill. I only notice it when it shinning on a flat surface but yes it is there.


----------



## teak (Jul 13, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> There is nothing intelligent about this light. If it is intelligent it should be able to calculate the correct amount of output so as not to blind the user when shining up close, say on the ground just a few feet in front of you. What I am gathering here is that this light will only reduce output when it is very near to the object that it is shining on, like reading a map or issuing a ticket. I hope Surefire could improve on this because not all the time we want full on output. What difference is it to getting a single mode Fury then? And to think that they are pricing it $74 higher than the Fury dual output just for adding a photometric sensor in there is just plain ridiculous.



Yes. It's not very intelligent at all. I was kinda disappointed when I used it. That's what I get for trying something that hasn't been proven to work yet. I am going to call surefire today and see what they say about it. I could probably live with it except for the flicker in the lower mode. I won't be surprised though if surefire discontinues this if they all are like my sample.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Jul 13, 2015)

teak said:


> Yes. It's not very intelligent at all. I was kinda disappointed when I used it. That's what I get for trying something that hasn't been proven to work yet. I am going to call surefire today and see what they say about it. I could probably live with it except for the flicker in the lower mode. I won't be surprised though if surefire discontinues this if they all are like my sample.



Let us know what they say.


----------



## teak (Jul 13, 2015)

Been on hold for 45 minutes and I've been next in line for 20 mins. Lol


----------



## teak (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok. So after being on hold for 75 minutes I have a rma number and it's going back to surefire. Tech stated it shouldn't have any sort of flicker. He also stated it shouldn't spend most of its time in max mode. Looks like I got a lemon out of the package. I will post my serial number when I get to the light.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 13, 2015)

teak said:


> Ok. So after being on hold for 75 minutes I have a rma number and it's going back to surefire. Tech stated it shouldn't have any sort of flicker. He also stated it shouldn't spend most of its time in max mode. Looks like I got a lemon out of the package. I will post my serial number when I get to the light.



I'm glad to hear this. 

It's funny how a lot of people on this forum love to beat up on Surefire for not being innovative, and for advertising vaporware that never makes it to market. 
Here is a perfect scenario where we have both innovation *and* a quick turn around time from initial product announcement to product shipping, and there are QC issues (apparently). Here's hoping this is just a random bad apple, and not a whole first batch of bad products.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 13, 2015)

cland72 said:


> It's funny how a lot of people on this forum love to beat up on Surefire for not being innovative, and for advertising vaporware that never makes it to market.



Agree, we should be more like "Surefire released a new product?!?! OMG!" 

...still faster than Mag!


----------



## teak (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't want to turn this into a "better then" thread.... but the only lights I use are surefire. Malkoff and elzetta period. Surefire is my first choice and even though I was on hold for 75 minutes which us the longest I've been on hold with them ever. I always go to surefire. So yes let's hope it's just my one sample that has an issue.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I'm glad to hear this.
> 
> It's funny how a lot of people on this forum love to beat up on Surefire for not being innovative, and for advertising vaporware that never makes it to market.
> Here is a perfect scenario where we have both innovation *and* a quick turn around time from initial product announcement to product shipping, and there are QC issues (apparently). Here's hoping this is just a random bad apple, and not a whole first batch of bad products.


Let me clarify myself and explain where I stand. I have had over the decade and more purchased close to 70 Surefire products and have always been a fan of Surefire, until now. Why the change of heart? Although their service is great and they are willing to make things right, lately time and again I keep getting a lemon which doesn't work well. The worst being my R1 Lawman which have gone in for servicing three times and is still having issues. The R1 Lawman is now a paper weight sitting on the shelf.

Is Surefire still very much like the Surefire we used to know? They used to test their products extensively before it even hit the market. When we buy their products we know we are buying what is reliable, tested extensively, and is durable. Now their practice have changed somewhat. I no longer feel confident that I will be getting something great. Did they even consult military and LEO personnel before coming up with the design? I bet not, because if they did then lights like the E2DL Ultra would not need 2 seconds to reset back to high output. This is a tactical light for goodness sake. Do you expect the operator using it to count till two seconds before switching it back on? I got myself an E1DL and the time reset for the high output is about a second. That is the sweet spot for a reset. I spoke to the rep about sending in my E2DLU so they could reprogram the reset time to one second or shorter but she refused to. Did I even mentioned about the problem I had with the E2DLU? Sometimes I left it aside for a week or two and it wouldn't even switch on in high output. It would come on in low, and very slowly and gradually gets brighter and brighter until it hit max output. I am not the only one who had this issue with the E2DLU.

That said, this is Surefire. They market themselves as the market leader in illumination gears. They market themselves as manufacturing lights that are tough, and reliable. They even market themselves as a company which in their R&D had worked closely with LEO and the military. But are they what they claimed they are? At the ridiculously high price that they are charging, I expect all the kinks to be worked out before it even hit the market. I could understand if I got a lemon because there will always be a few no matter how good a manufacturer may be, but please for goodness sake get their design and testing done right before even hitting the streets.

I haven't exactly stopped buying Surefire but you can be very sure I am very selective with what I buy from them now. The last Surefire being the E1DL which I bought almost a year ago.


----------



## teak (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Let me clarify myself and explain where I stand. I have had over the decade and more purchased close to 70 Surefire products and have always been a fan of Surefire, until now. Why the change of heart? Although their service is great and they are willing to make things right, lately time and again I keep getting a lemon which doesn't work well. The worst being my R1 Lawman which have gone in for servicing three times and is still having issues. The R1 Lawman is now a paper weight sitting on the shelf.
> 
> Is Surefire still very much like the Surefire we used to know? They used to test their products extensively before it even hit the market. When we buy their products we know we are buying what is reliable, tested extensively, and is durable. Now their practice have changed somewhat. I no longer feel confident that I will be getting something great. Did they even consult military and LEO personnel before coming up with the design? I bet not, because if they did then lights like the E2DL Ultra would not need 2 seconds to reset back to high output. This is a tactical light for goodness sake. Do you expect the operator using it to count till two seconds before switching it back on? I got myself an E1DL and the time reset for the high output is about a second. That is the sweet spot for a reset. I spoke to the rep about sending in my E2DLU so they could reprogram the reset time to one second or shorter but she refused to. Did I even mentioned about the problem I had with the E2DLU? Sometimes I left it aside for a week or two and it wouldn't even switch on in high output. It would come on in low, and very slowly and gradually gets brighter and brighter until it hit max output. I am not the only one who had this issue with the E2DLU.
> 
> ...



Your absolutely right. I agree the surefires today are not like they used to be. I've had a few new models. E2dlu which I didn't like. E2b tactical which I didn't like. Eb1 tactical I didn't like it either. I still carry a kroma or an lx2. My backup is a single mode e1l. So I know where your coming from.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> ...At the ridiculously high price that they are charging, I expect all the kinks to be worked out before it even hit the market. I could understand if I got a lemon because there will always be a few no matter how good a manufacturer may be, but please for goodness sake get their design and testing done right before even hitting the streets.



I wholeheartedly agree with this statement. If we're paying a premium price for a light that is advertised as 100% reliable, it should work right out of the box.

I'm completely happy with my old school P60 Surefires, and I have a few of the first gen LED lights (LX2, E1B, E1L), but after I purchased a P2X Fury I just kind of fell out of love with the brand. There wasn't anything wrong with my Fury, but the body was so slick I was shocked that they would market this to MIL/LEO since most first responders wear gloves which would make the light even harder to hold onto. Recently a friend purchased a G2X Pro and the click tailcap didn't work right out of the box. Pretty disappointing since I never had this type of problem with their lights, ever. I just think the direction the company is heading with regards to design isn't somewhere I'm willing to follow. I'm encouraged to see the knurled bodies on the Intellibeam and Lawman lights. Hopefully this indicates a return to the older body styles that were so well regarded.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this statement. If we're paying a premium price for a light that is advertised as 100% reliable, it should work right out of the box.
> 
> I'm completely happy with my old school P60 Surefires, and I have a few of the first gen LED lights (LX2, E1B, E1L), but after I purchased a P2X Fury I just kind of fell out of love with the brand. There wasn't anything wrong with my Fury, but the body was so slick I was shocked that they would market this to MIL/LEO since most first responders wear gloves which would make the light even harder to hold onto. Recently a friend purchased a G2X Pro and the click tailcap didn't work right out of the box. Pretty disappointing since I never had this type of problem with their lights, ever. I just think the direction the company is heading with regards to design isn't somewhere I'm willing to follow. I'm encouraged to see the knurled bodies on the Intellibeam and Lawman lights. Hopefully this indicates a return to the older body styles that were so well regarded.


I am sure you would be pleased to know that the new 15/600 lumen Fury is using the same body styling as the Intellibeam. I can't wait for it to hit the shelves of my local dealer. I just hope the beam is not greenish like many of their Fury. Kind of disappointed with the greenish beam.


----------



## teak (Jul 14, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this statement. If we're paying a premium price for a light that is advertised as 100% reliable, it should work right out of the box.
> 
> I'm completely happy with my old school P60 Surefires, and I have a few of the first gen LED lights (LX2, E1B, E1L), but after I purchased a P2X Fury I just kind of fell out of love with the brand. There wasn't anything wrong with my Fury, but the body was so slick I was shocked that they would market this to MIL/LEO since most first responders wear gloves which would make the light even harder to hold onto. Recently a friend purchased a G2X Pro and the click tailcap didn't work right out of the box. Pretty disappointing since I never had this type of problem with their lights, ever. I just think the direction the company is heading with regards to design isn't somewhere I'm willing to follow. I'm encouraged to see the knurled bodies on the Intellibeam and Lawman lights. Hopefully this indicates a return to the older body styles that were so well regarded.



While we are on it. Lol. I disliked my EB2 and eb1 tactical because of the damn flash they both did when going from low to high and high to low. The 2 stage tailcap is my favorite of all time and it's what I prefer besides a single mode but the damn flash just annoyed the hell out of me! As for the click high and low like an e1b I dislike not being able to scan an area quickly and the light always be in high mode. Double clicking doesn't work because you lose what setting your on when pushing the tailcap 2 or 3 times. Etc. I got this intellibeam to be used a general use light and still have the ability to have 600 lumens when needed. Guess I won't know till the light works as it should. I'm sending it out today and will keep you guys posted.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

teak said:


> While we are on it. Lol. I disliked my EB2 and eb1 tactical because of the damn flash they both did when going from low to high and high to low. The 2 stage tailcap is my favorite of all time and it's what I prefer besides a single mode but the damn flash just annoyed the hell out of me! As for the click high and low like an e1b I dislike not being able to scan an area quickly and the light always be in high mode. Double clicking doesn't work because you lose what setting your on when pushing the tailcap 2 or 3 times. Etc. I got this intellibeam to be used a general use light and still have the ability to have 600 lumens when needed. Guess I won't know till the light works as it should. I'm sending it out today and will keep you guys posted.


Does the EB1 and EB2 flash when going from low to high? Do you mean you see a flash first before you get high output? The tactical is the one with the dual output twisty switch and not the clicky right?

Hope Surefire resolve the issue for your Intellibeam and I hope to read of your feel after the repairs.


----------



## teak (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Does the EB1 and EB2 flash when going from low to high? Do you mean you see a flash first before you get high output? The tactical is the one with the dual output twisty switch and not the clicky right?
> 
> Hope Surefire resolve the issue for your Intellibeam and I hope to read of your feel after the repairs.



Yes. Both tactical models flashed before going to high when you fully pressed the tailcap. Sometimes it would do it when lightly pressing fir low. I read they fixed that flash with the later models but my eb1 did it so I just assumed it was an older model. Yes the tactical version has the twisty two stage and not the clicky. I'm pretty sure the click models didn't share the same issue but I'm not totally certain.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

teak said:


> Yes. Both tactical models flashed before going to high when you fully pressed the tailcap. Sometimes it would do it when lightly pressing fir low. I read they fixed that flash with the later models but my eb1 did it so I just assumed it was an older model. Yes the tactical version has the twisty two stage and not the clicky. I'm pretty sure the click models didn't share the same issue but I'm not totally certain.


Oh... I always thought you would need to do a few presses on the switch before it flashes. I have no idea it would flash every time as what you have described. I think you should just send it in to Surefire and let them take a look.


----------



## teak (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Oh... I always thought you would need to do a few presses on the switch before it flashes. I have no idea it would flash every time as what you have described. I think you should just send it in to Surefire and let them take a look.



They both are long gone. Lol. This intellibeam is the newest surefire I've purchased in awhile. I carry an old non milspec kroma or a lx2. Yes I'm an old surefire fan. Lol


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 19, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Let me clarify myself and explain where I stand. I have had over the decade and more purchased close to 70 Surefire products and have always been a fan of Surefire, until now. Why the change of heart? Although their service is great and they are willing to make things right, lately time and again I keep getting a lemon which doesn't work well. The worst being my R1 Lawman which have gone in for servicing three times and is still having issues. The R1 Lawman is now a paper weight sitting on the shelf.
> 
> Is Surefire still very much like the Surefire we used to know? They used to test their products extensively before it even hit the market. When we buy their products we know we are buying what is reliable, tested extensively, and is durable. Now their practice have changed somewhat. I no longer feel confident that I will be getting something great. Did they even consult military and LEO personnel before coming up with the design? I bet not, because if they did then lights like the E2DL Ultra would not need 2 seconds to reset back to high output. This is a tactical light for goodness sake. Do you expect the operator using it to count till two seconds before switching it back on? I got myself an E1DL and the time reset for the high output is about a second. That is the sweet spot for a reset. I spoke to the rep about sending in my E2DLU so they could reprogram the reset time to one second or shorter but she refused to. Did I even mentioned about the problem I had with the E2DLU? Sometimes I left it aside for a week or two and it wouldn't even switch on in high output. It would come on in low, and very slowly and gradually gets brighter and brighter until it hit max output. I am not the only one who had this issue with the E2DLU.
> 
> ...



How is your e1dl holding up? Any problems with it so far?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> How is your e1dl holding up? Any problems with it so far?


No issues. It used to flicker on low but hasn't been flickering for quite awhile.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmm, flicker.... With such a high price, one would expect even the flicker to be non-present out of the box. At least it seems to have taken care of itself which is good, in a way. Hope it will continue to serve you well.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine works flawlessly. No flicker at all. Pretty neat product if you ask me.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 19, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> Hmm, flicker.... With such a high price, one would expect even the flicker to be non-present out of the box. At least it seems to have taken care of itself which is good, in a way. Hope it will continue to serve you well.


I hope so. Doesn't really bother me as the E1DL's main duty is to substitute the lack of throw in the HDS which I have so I mainly use it on high output.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 19, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> How is your e1dl holding up? Any problems with it so far?



The E1DL is the exact light that made me jump ship. It is an *EXCELLENT* light. Had a flicker on low that went unresolved several warranty claims later.

That said, I have spoken to SF and that issue was remedied months ago and attributed to a faulty tailcap design. Per SF, those should be out of the pipeline and you should now be able to purchase one just about anywhere without worry.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 20, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> The E1DL is the exact light that made me jump ship. It is an *EXCELLENT* light. Had a flicker on low that went unresolved several warranty claims later.
> 
> That said, I have spoken to SF and that issue was remedied months ago and attributed to a faulty tailcap design. Per SF, those should be out of the pipeline and you should now be able to purchase one just about anywhere without worry.



Good to know. Can't afford yet. 
I am saving up till end of the year or later for any kind of flashlight purchase. Hehe.


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting. May be my next purchase.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 20, 2015)

chanjyj said:


> Interesting. May be my next purchase.


Wow! You have been missing for a long time! Great to see you back.


----------



## teak (Aug 4, 2015)

Well figured I would update you all on the intellibeam I sent to Surefire to be repaired. Received a BRAND NEW in the package Intellibeam today. Opened the package up all excited... Turned it on and.... same damn thing the other was doing!!. Looks to me Surefire jumped the gun on these. The flicker isnt as bad as the other but it still stays on high most of the time unless you shine it on a white surface up close. What a disappointment. I am not going to keep this. In fact, I am sticking with malkoff from now on. All these new models from Surefire are junk and I am very disappointed with them lately. This Fury will be going up for sale very cheap!. Anyone interested, feel free to PM me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2015)

That's sad. I feel for your lost and disappointment. I would be real pissed if I am in your shoes.


----------



## teak (Aug 4, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> That's sad. I feel for your lost and disappointment. I would be real pissed if I am in your shoes.



Yes. It was a big disappointment just like all the new surefires I have purchased in the last year. Oh well. I've learned my lesson now. Lol...


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 4, 2015)

Redundant post deleted.


----------



## DAN92 (Aug 14, 2015)

A review of the Surefire Fury Intellibeam.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 14, 2015)

^^ Awesome review, DAN92 - thanks for doing this! ^^


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 14, 2015)

Alright, this is how the light _SHOULD _have been sold_. _I now clearly understand what it was designed for. I have hands on with this thing and couldn't for the life of me figure out what was the big deal.* It goes from 15 -600 in 2 steps am I correct?



*Also didn't realize that was your video. VERY well done!


----------



## 01foreman400 (Aug 14, 2015)

After using it a while.......This light would be a lot better if it had 2 modes. Low and intellibeam mode.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 14, 2015)

If it cuts down output to say 15 to 30 lumens while shining at the floor just directly in front of my feet, I am game for it. It seems like anything more than a few feet or slightly more it will go to full blast. That's not going to work for me.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 14, 2015)

01foreman400 said:


> After using it a while.......This light would be a lot better if it had 2 modes. Low and intellibeam mode.




"intellibeam" is it 15 or 600 and thats it?


----------



## 880arm (Aug 15, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> "intellibeam" is it 15 or 600 and thats it?



No, there are a whole bunch of intermediate levels. I'm thinking it was something like 255 but my memory is really hazy on that.


----------



## teak (Aug 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> If it cuts down output to say 15 to 30 lumens while shining at the floor just directly in front of my feet, I am game for it. It seems like anything more than a few feet or slightly more it will go to full blast. That's not going to work for me.



The 2 I had would be at full output.. supposedly has 255 or something settings but I never seen that.


----------



## Slumber (Aug 15, 2015)

Any chance that it "looks" like it's doing full blast, but is stepping down intensity so smoothly that you're missing it?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 15, 2015)

teak said:


> The 2 I had would be at full output.. supposedly has 255 or something settings but I never seen that.


That's what I understand from your experiences and that's why I held back on one.



Slumber Pass said:


> Any chance that it "looks" like it's doing full blast, but is stepping down intensity so smoothly that you're missing it?


I doubt so this is what teak is getting. If it's bright and blinding while shining on the floor just right in front of you, then it's most likely at full on output. Can't be mistaken about that. I believe teak is right.


----------



## Slumber (Aug 15, 2015)

I guess it's better to think of it as a single mode light (like the tactical fury) that dims at close distance instead of a dual output light.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 15, 2015)

Slumber Pass said:


> I guess it's better to think of it as a single mode light (like the tactical fury) that dims at close distance instead of a dual output light.


I think you could say so. If based on the video and how the light is being used in the video, I would say it makes a good tactical light. For us day to day users I think we are better off with the normal Fury.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 15, 2015)

880arm said:


> No, there are a whole bunch of intermediate levels. I'm thinking it was something like 255 but my memory is really hazy on that.




This was my understanding as well. We could really use an in depth look at this to illustrate it actually works that way.

It just _seems_ like it's 15 or 600, and you got to be a foot away for 15 mode. :shrug:


----------



## teak (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes. A foot away is probably close enough for the low setting. When I would use mine I would switch back and forth to high mode from intellibeam and it would be in high on the intellibeam mode. Only time it wasn't is when it was close to white surfaces etc.. my personal experience is the intellibeam fury is worthless. Your better off with the tactical, defender or regular 2 mode fury. . That's just me though


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 16, 2015)

880arm said:


> No, there are a whole bunch of intermediate levels. I'm thinking it was something like 255 but my memory is really hazy on that.



I also believe this is mentioned that there are multiple levels in the video below. While I didn't catch a specific number, the way they pitch it is that it's basically as accurate as the dimming / brighting on your $2K Macbook, only instantaneously.





teak said:


> Yes. A foot away is probably close enough for the low setting. When I would use mine I would switch back and forth to high mode from intellibeam and it would be in high on the intellibeam mode. Only time it wasn't is when it was close to white surfaces etc.. my personal experience is the intellibeam fury is worthless. Your better off with the tactical, defender or regular 2 mode fury. . That's just me though



Listen it's not all bad.

If you're a woman window shopping in the middle of the night it could be very useful. Of course that wouldn't look suspicious to LEO, who the light is marketed for.....

"It will never come on with a brightness that will affect your night vision."

I don't know about anyone else, but 600 lumens 3 feet ahead of me on the ground kind of kills my night vision....

Also, what happens in ambient daylight?

I can attest to the fact that the Fury P2X & P3X ( as well as the G2X & 6PX ) I used to own are solid & dependable offerings ( although now overpriced from authorized dealers. )

This is a classic case "if it's not broke don't fix it. _They should have launched the dual fuel Fury, AA or CR123........._


----------



## teak (Aug 16, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I also believe this is mentioned that there are multiple levels in the video below. While I didn't catch a specific number, the way they pitch it is that it's basically as accurate as the dimming / brighting on your $2K Macbook, only instantaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.. that is funny.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 16, 2015)

I and some friends are thinking about the intellibeam and have a question: 
What will happen If the flashlight sensor is illuminated by another light source such as car headlights or even another flashlight? 
if the light decrease in these conditions, then the tactical function of this flashlight is doubtful.

Sorry if this has already been discussed.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2015)

Dioni said:


> I and some friends are thinking about the intellibeam and have a question:
> What will happen If the flashlight sensor is illuminated by another light source such as car headlights or even another flashlight?
> if the light decrease in these conditions, then the tactical function of this flashlight is doubtful.


If you shine a light directly on the sensor, it will decrease output (tried it with an EB1 from 10 feet away). You can always click it into max though.


----------



## anongpc (Sep 17, 2015)

this new flashlight is good to use,same one will say it like surefire P1R....


----------



## Dioni (Sep 17, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> If you shine a light directly on the sensor, it will decrease output (tried it with an EB1 from 10 feet away). You can always click it into max though.


Thanks Robin! :thumbsup:


----------



## xdayv (Sep 17, 2015)

what if it started at max? then 2nd click on intellibeam... would it be better?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 18, 2015)

xdayv said:


> what if it started at max? then 2nd click on intellibeam... would it be better?


IntelliBeam always ramps up output from low to avoid blinding you, so reversing the modes would defeat the purpose of this light.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 18, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> IntelliBeam always ramps up output from low to avoid blinding you, so reversing the modes would defeat the purpose of this light.



Makes sense. But I can just double click it for EDC use, and have option to go on max at first click when needed. Hoping SF will bring it to the other models...


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 21, 2015)

For those that are curious...here is a distance test.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 21, 2015)

Based on the graph, it is emitting at 50% at 2 feet. No wonder users have the perception that it is emitting the full output when shining at the floor just in front of them, because it will be hard for our eyes to discern the difference between 300 and full 600 lumens.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 21, 2015)

Indeed. 300 lumens at 2 feet away is a big amount of light.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 21, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> For those that are curious...here is a distance test.



Are you connected with LED Resource? I ask as I can't see that review on the website and wanted to ask about how this relative brightness was measured.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't published the review yet. I took peak beam intensity measurements at every inch and then normalized it over the peak beam intensity for maximum output.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 21, 2015)

OK. I'm thinking of similar tests but wanting to reduce the effect of the measurement on the measured value. With the Intellibeam relying on light reflected back into its sensor anything in the beam will affect the light reflected back at the Intellibeam sensor. An interesting system to measure...


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 21, 2015)

Yup, I figured that no matter whether you make the surface more or less reflective, your results will be skewed because of the feedback. BTW, my walls are satin.


----------



## wrueckert (Sep 22, 2015)

Just picked up one of these lights. Mine randomly comes on full power on the first click (kind of painful if you are expecting low power and you are holding it a few inches away from something), mine also has the slight flicker at about a foot away from a white surface. Called SF and they said to send it in and they would take care of it as it shouldn't be doing ether of these.

After playing with this light for a while, I found if I want a lower output I just stick my finger over the edge of the lens where the sensor is, the closer to the sensor the lower the output, you can actually control exactly how bright the light is in this way. pretty fun light, I hope they can get the bugs worked out of them!


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 22, 2015)

wrueckert said:


> Just picked up one of these lights. Mine randomly comes on full power on the first click (kind of painful if you are expecting low power and you are holding it a few inches away from something), mine also has the slight flicker at about a foot away from a white surface.


I found that if you turn the light off and quickly turn it back on, it will cycle to high mode because the pause isn't long enough. Sometimes I have a bit of flicker because the light keeps adjusting up and down, but changing the distance a bit usually fixes it.


----------



## wrueckert (Sep 22, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> I found that if you turn the light off and quickly turn it back on, it will cycle to high mode because the pause isn't long enough. Sometimes I have a bit of flicker because the light keeps adjusting up and down, but changing the distance a bit usually fixes it.




I should have clarified, this is happening after the light has been sitting for a while, sometimes I grab it from my belt loop or off a desk and it comes on max power a couple inches from my hand or other surface, I try cycling the switch and it's stuck on high, I have to turn it off and wait for a second or two and then it functions normal. It does this very randomly. 

As for the flicker: I can get it to do it pointing at a white wall, usually about a foot from a white surface is the sweet spot. Its almost like when I had a LiFePo4 hot off the charger and put it in my old E1B and turned on low, that kind of "quiver" almost (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 22, 2015)

That sounds like something is wrong. Hopefully it'll be fixed when you get it back.


----------



## wrueckert (Sep 22, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> That sounds like something is wrong. Hopefully it'll be fixed when you get it back.




I've never had an issue with a Surefire repair, it's the random issues that scare me though, I just hope they can get it to duplicate the issue... They have my Lawman in the shop right now for a tail cap switch that randomly fires the light on the 15 lumen setting maybe 1/100 times...

Anyway, thanks for that distance graph, very interesting and handy!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 22, 2015)

I like the Malkoff intel-i-beam. Get's too bright, twist the head clockwise 5°… Too dim, twist counter clockwise 5°…it thinks like I do, everytime.


It's bad enough my car, my typewriter, my camera, my refrigerator, my tv think for me...and more times than not predicts wrong...
Not gonna have my flashlight predict wrong as well.
Nice idea, but not for this guy...not until it predicts better.

Edit:
Wasn't trying to critisize this light by any means. Love the idea. But I think I'll let Sure Fire work out some kinks before it goes on my 'gotta have one' list. Hopefully 016 will be better.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 23, 2015)

Link to my review: http://www.led-resource.com/2015/09/surefire-p2x-fury-with-intellibeam-review/


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 24, 2015)

Robin', thanks for your review.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 24, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> Link to my review: http://www.led-resource.com/2015/09/surefire-p2x-fury-with-intellibeam-review/



Great review Robin! I like you mentioned in conclusion the "unexpected" dim when sensor is aimed for another source of light. This is an important point for tactical use once many can imagine only the amount of light being reflected back at the light.


----------



## R.W.D. (Sep 25, 2015)

I think SF jumped on this tech to fast but for what reason I'm not sure.. I thought more people would have realized the dim that comes instantly when pointing the light at another source of light but I guess it's still new to a lot of users. The reviews on this light bother me because I use the crap out of my NAO and I love its performance. It seems to be a way better design than the fury, yes I know I'm comparing a headlamp to a flashlight but still hands down the intelifury sounds like it was an idea that was awesome on paper then rushed to production.

I'd really like to know what y'all think of it in real use not just playing around with it but as an instance, my NAO gives me crap when its raining just from the drops bouncing like back into the sensor, or how about fog? Fog gives me NAO crap also have any of you tested it in either of these conditions? I'm sure you'll get the same problems that the NAO gets but I could be wrong because the eye hole for the sensor it smaller than the lens on the Petzl. I'd go as far as assuming the SF's sensor works a lot worse being that its "eye" is not only a penhole but from looking at it, its seems that the sensor is very much recessed and couldn't percieve light as well as the legal unless that tube has somewhat of a fiber optic from the end of the tube to the sensor? The legal has its lens that's basically picks up all light in front of it. Could that be the reason the SF seems to mostly stay on high?
Just some of my thoughts.. I do love SF but sometimes they make me scratch my head.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 25, 2015)

R.W.D. said:


> I'd go as far as assuming the SF's sensor works a lot worse being that its "eye" is not only a penhole but from looking at it, its seems that the sensor is very much recessed and couldn't percieve light as well as the legal unless that tube has somewhat of a fiber optic from the end of the tube to the sensor?


The smaller aperture makes it more difficult for stray light to enter (for example, an EB1 at a 45 degree angle won't affect the P2XIB). Try pointing another light at the Petzl NAO at various angles and see what's the widest angle that will affect the output.


----------



## R.W.D. (Sep 25, 2015)

Since the NAO uses a lens rather than a reflector side light isn't a problem imo. But at the same time guys I don't use a light around other light often be it work or play if I need light its because there isn't any light around me. When I'm walking around at night I don't use a light unless it's pitch black. I'm still young and maybe my eyesight is diff so maybe I use light less often than some people here. I get my grandfather lights all them time and he loves using them any chance he gets evn to point out something in broad daylight. We all use lights differently I'm sure so the wider view sensor on my NAO probably translates better for me than other users of the same light right? But at the same time I still think it has better reaction than the SF from what I've seen on it. Another thing I'd like to bring up is a lot of people seem to say the SF works on distance but I'm pretty sure that's not true based on me using very similar sensors for work, I'm sure it's based solely on the light that's bounces back or other light obviously that it picks up. I'm not trying to say other people are wrong Im just pretty curious about people thinking it works on distance. If it does its a little interesting but I don't believe it does. What do y'all think?

I could see benefits for the smaller aperture in some cases but without first hand experience I'm not sold on it. A lot of people talk about its tactical uses but i don't really feel this is a light for "tactical" situations. I train usually with low light tactics and in a house or enclosed environment for "tactical" use 100-300 is more than enough light for clearing a room and i wouldn't want more. This fury does seem like it would be great for just non light enthusiasts as an edc because its not all tactical and it has a simple interface but on the same hand the price isn't set for everyday non flashaholics.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 25, 2015)

IMHO it's definitely not a tactical light but a general purpose.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 25, 2015)

R.W.D. said:


> Another thing I'd like to bring up is a lot of people seem to say the SF works on distance but I'm pretty sure that's not true based on me using very similar sensors for work, I'm sure it's based solely on the light that's bounces back or other light obviously that it picks up. I'm not trying to say other people are wrong Im just pretty curious about people thinking it works on distance. If it does its a little interesting but I don't believe it does. What do y'all think?


It doesn't work based on distance, but it's correlated enough (greater distance = less light reflected = more output). Compared to "light reflected back", distance is more relatable, though there are variables such as reflectiveness of surfaces that may increase/decrease the effect.


----------



## R.W.D. (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha yea I know how the tech works I just wanted to know if there were people that actually thought is worked directly on distance. I'm fully aware of the correlation between reflected light intinsity based on distance.

Yea I'd say this light would be crap for tactical use.


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 8, 2016)

I just picked up a 200 lumen headlamp with cree LED's with auto dimming for $18 from Walmart and it works absolutely awesome! It dims very low when looking at something near then as soon as you look off in the distance it fully increases the brightness. $18 vs $230 and it works perfectly!!


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> cland72, yes Knurling is back. Albeit a small amount of it. Looks like the same that was on the Peacekeeper. I must admit, I really like the Peacekeeper. I am surprised we don't see more talk about it. Overall, it is a great light. I picked one up off the bay for less than $100, the fellow sold it cheap because he said, "None of his friends had a charger for this special battery". LOL Bless his little heart!
> 
> LOL I literally laughed so hard when I read this! Sounds like a great find, anyhow! 😂😂


----------



## cland72 (Jan 8, 2016)

firsttothescene said:


> I just picked up a 200 lumen headlamp with cree LED's with auto dimming for $18 from Walmart and it works absolutely awesome! It dims very low when looking at something near then as soon as you look off in the distance it fully increases the brightness. $18 vs $230 and it works perfectly!!



What brand and model?


----------



## firsttothescene (Jan 9, 2016)

cland72 said:


> What brand and model?


 Ozark trail auto dimming 200 lumen headlamp


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello,

Is there anyone having issues with their SF Fury Intellibeam? Maybe I bought mine too early and it has a bug in it? When I turn on the light, it's supposed to default to the variable output but most of the time, I'd say 75% of the time it goes straight to HIGH and not the variable output. This has been blinding me when I need to use it close range.

After several clicks on/off/on/off, it finally goes to variable. And from then on it will semi-reliably switch from variable to high with each click. I'm thinking I'll have to call for an RMA


----------



## Greenbean (Jul 1, 2017)

I received a Fury Intellbeam after sending in a problematic U2, they couldn't repair my U2 and sent me this. 

I was hesitant but being a light guy I opened it and sure enough the darn flicker on low. Absolutely annoying as he//!

Now I have to call Surefire on Monday and sit in hold and figure out if they will just let me pick a light and send this turd back. I'm very very unimpressed. 

It has no low unless it's using intellibeam, otherwise it's high only. Not really ideal for me. In testing around the house if you are shining it at a whiter object it sees the reflection of light and turns down then goes back up as you sweep to a darker object. 

Just not for me, 

I'd much rather have a basic two mode Fury I think.


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 1, 2017)

Greenbean said:


> I received a Fury Intellbeam after sending in a problematic U2, they couldn't repair my U2 and sent me this.
> 
> I was hesitant but being a light guy I opened it and sure enough the darn flicker on low. Absolutely annoying as he//!
> 
> ...



Intellibeam is a good concept, but I think it needs further refining for the reasons you have listed, along with perhaps a few others. Your post made me fondly remember my U2 Ultra, which rests in a watery grave at the bottom of the Mississippi river. I miss that flashlight, but in retrospect I probably would not like the beam tint any more.


----------



## Greenbean (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm sad they couldn't just send me back my U2 as it was about to go to a modern and get a newer Cree XP-L I think.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 1, 2017)

A better replacement in terms of similar features would be a UM2 - unfortunately they made only one run of them.


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 1, 2017)

Daniel_sk said:


> A better replacement in terms of similar features would be a UM2 - unfortunately they made only one run of them.



Arms Unlimited still has 88 of them in stock, not that Greenbean should have to buy his own warranty replacement. I think SF should have made it right by sending a UM2. The U2 Ultra was a very expensive flashlight in its day.


----------



## Greenbean (Jul 1, 2017)

Agreed, 

I think I'll mention that when we talk on Monday. 

Why not replace it with that?


----------



## CONCEPT1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I dont think that intellibeam is usefull because, in a scenario where you are a police officer and or a security guard and pointing a flashlight on a suspect, you want 100% stable output. What if the suspect is pointing a flashlight towards you, or a car with led lights is approaching behind that suspect in your direction? Then you have a problem because the light dims and you dont have a visual over the situation. They can better put a laser in there and control the output with distance measurements and/or alghoritm. But then still there are scenarios where it is basically not usefull in my opinion.


----------

